

When Women Wanted Sex Much More Than Men - dkasper
http://www.alternet.org/when-women-wanted-sex-much-more-men

======
jseliger
There's also an interesting book discussing this called _The Origins of Sex: A
History of the First Sexual Revolution_ by ([http://www.amazon.com/Origins-
Sex-History-Sexual-Revolution/...](http://www.amazon.com/Origins-Sex-History-
Sexual-
Revolution/dp/1846144922?ie=UTF8&tag=thstsst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957)),
in which he notes, for example:

 _"Nowadays the idea that one should follow one's conscience when wrestling
with ethical problems seems simple and straightforward. Already by 1750 it
could be taken for granted: 'that every man should regulate his actions by his
own conscience, without any regard to the opinions of the rest of the world,
is one of the first precepts of moral prudence,' noted Samuel Johnson. Before
1700, however, it constituted a direct repudiation of conventional thinking
about the inherent corruption of humanity and the fallibility of private
scruples. To make sincerity the final judge of sinfulness was to bypass the
essential duty of informing one's self adequately, of seeking truth and taking
responsibility for error. It unjustifiably presumed that individual men and
women could judge right and wrong for themselves, without the aid of
scripture, laws, or teachers. It even implied that moral norms might be
relative._

Men were seen as being better able to control themselves than women.

